# You can't teach an old dog new tricks = Γέρικο άλογο περπατησιά δεν αλλάζει



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

You can't teach an old dog new tricks: something that you say which means it is difficult to make someone change the way they do something when they have been doing it the same way for a long time. _You're never going to teach your father at the age of 79 to use a computer. You can't teach an old dog new tricks, you know._

Ψάχνω το αντίστοιχο Ελληνικό και βρίσκω:

Γέρικο γαϊδούρι, περπατησιά δεν αλλάζει.
Γέρικο άλογο, καινούργια περπατησιά δε βάνει.
Γέρος γάϊδαρος, περπατησιά δε μαθαίνει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Κάπως διαφορετικό είναι το «Ό,τι μικρομάθεις δεν γερονταφήνεις» ή, όπως το έχει το ΠαπΛεξ, «όπου μικρομάθει (ή κοπελομάθει), δεν γερονταφήνει», δηλαδή όποιος αποκτήσει κακές συνήθειες στα νιάτα του δεν τις αποβάλλει στα γεράματα του.
Για τις παλιές κακές συνήθειες, πιο γνωστό είναι το «Πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι».

Για μετάφραση τού «You can't teach an old dog new tricks» δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα να υιοθετήσω τη μετάφραση του αγγλικού: «Γέρικο σκυλί καινούργια κόλπα δε μαθαίνει».


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Είναι ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι οι Άγγλοι βλέπουν σκύλο, ενώ εμείς γάιδαρο. Από το άλογο και τον σκύλο, θα προτιμήσω τον γάιδαρο που είναι πιο κοντά στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Υπάρχει μια πιο κοντινή εκδοχή, αλλά δεν είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη, «το παιδί και το σκυλάκι όπως μάθει από μικράκι». Επίσης δεν περιέχει την έννοια της μεγάλης ηλικίας (>old), αν και κατά βάσει λένε το ίδιο πράγμα με άλλα λόγια.


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2010)

Παρεμφερής παροιμία, αλλά όχι ίδια:
Σαν μάθει ο σκύλος στα πετσιά, του μένει το κουσούρι (ή: όλο πετσιά γυρεύει)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2010)

sarant said:


> Παρεμφερής παροιμία, αλλά όχι ίδια:
> Σαν μάθει ο σκύλος στα πετσιά, του μένει το κουσούρι (ή: όλο πετσιά γυρεύει)


Αυτή που είπες, sarant, δεν είναι πιο κοντά στην: «Ο λύκος κι αν εγέρασε κι άσπρισε το μαλλί του, μήτε / μηδέ τη γνώμην άλλαξε μήτε / μηδέ την κεφαλήν του», η οποία παρεμπ είναι κι εξόχως χρηστική λεγόμενη ελλειπτικά (δηλ. μόνον το: _Ο λύκος κι αν εγέρασε..._);


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2010)

Ναι, είναι πιο κοντά, αλλά ούτε και μ' αυτήν ταυτίζεται.


----------

